# ladue



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

me and a buddy fished ladon't today under the 422 bridge.....about 3 1/2 hour's....tried small jigs...red worm's..and catfish bait.....not even a sniff......I thought at least a couple of crappie or maybe some white perch......nothing...


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Thx for the report. I think this nasty weather front has shut everything down.


----------



## dubois (Apr 1, 2014)

I went to 43 bridge last week with nothing to show for it. They were not deep, not shallow, not in between, not around trees, not anywhere...


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

I've been fishing that lake for about three years. I never have banner days out there (well, rarely), but I typically at least do ok. 

Last year and so far this year have not been good to me.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Its been slow going with this damn weather. Steady 50s should get some action going


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

A friend of mine did decent there yesterday in his yak.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Was the water temp above 50?


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

ignantmike said:


> me and a buddy fished ladon't today under the 422 bridge.....about 3 1/2 hour's....tried small jigs...red worm's..and catfish bait.....not even a sniff......I thought at least a couple of crappie or maybe some white perch......nothing...


Mike La' Don't is still a good name for this lake...lol. Maybe La'don't waste your time is Better! Unless, of course, you like catching white perch.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

set-the-drag said:


> Was the water temp above 50?


He didn’t say, just that he got two bass and a pike.


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

REY298 said:


> Mike La' Don't is still a good name for this lake...lol. Maybe La'don't waste your time is Better! Unless, of course, you like catching white perch.


didn't someone here want to do a white perch turney on ladue?.....that could be fun....


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

They used to


----------



## walleyeslayer14 (Jul 5, 2012)

That's why its called Ladon't...lmao


----------



## dfox (Jul 15, 2004)

ladue really seems to get a bashing on this site, I can attest to how it used to be before the white pearch invasion. spent a lot of time bass fishing that lake starting in 1996 or so. Used to be able to catch crappie real easy, more walleye it seemed. The bass fishing can still be good, Im pretty sure ladue had the biggest weights in the electric tourney circuit the last couple of years. Catfish arent really my specialty but cant keep from catching them when I take the wife out pan fishing. You would have to think the cats are really gorging on those pearch. any opinions on bass fishing vs years ago, dont fish it nearly as much as I used to


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

You would think any bass, cat, pike or eye over a pound or 2 would have a smorgasbord because most of those whites don't get very big and the way they populate there's an endless supply of all sizes ... but they're obviously squeezing out the other fish in LaDue just by sheer numbers ... maybe the state should throw in some more cats and bass ... if a Couple thousand of them ate 3-4 whites a day each it might get them close to under control


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I used to fish LaDue in the 90's as the walleye would turn on at a different time than the walleye at Mosquito. I haven't fished it in about 15 years due to the white perch. But I have been up there a few times in the past couple of years talking to guys at the ramp as they come in and they caught some nice bags of very nice sized largemouth.
One thing I was thinking about as I read this thread is how the LaDue electric tourney isn't so much about LaDue anymore. Is it because they have outgrown that little reservoir or is it because the bass fishing ain't what it used to be??? Nip used to post some nice bass pics from LaDue back in the day. I haven't seen one in years although he has posted some nice bags from other electric reservoirs which I won't name...


----------

